# Empire RV Liberty



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll keep my eye on this for y'all:

*Empire RV: *The old Wal-Mart location in Liberty is being transformed into the new Empire RV Marine. New owner John Zolfaghari and his family moved from Ventura California and have big plans for the over 100 thousand square feet of available indoor retail space. Empire RV Marine will have all things RV, motor home and, marine. They are preparing for an early 2016 opening.


----------

